# Temporary Birthing stalls



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am looking for some easy to put together birthing stalls just in case my barn is under construction when kidding time comes. PLUS I have girls going back to back and I may need to separate due to bullying.

ANY ideas welcome.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Scroll down to the kidding pens section - http://www.camanna.com/management.htm


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Stacey,
I don't know what materials you are looking for but we use sectional stalls that go together with metal pins at the corners and you can make wahtever configuration you need. You can divide them or leave a section out to make it bigger or whatever. Here's a photo:


Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the ideas - thanks.

What woudl you do if you couldn't have them "indoors" ??


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

We've used ours outside with a tarp around the top and 3 sides but I think you may be too far north to use that yet??? Hmmmm, maybe use some panels and dog houses? I'll be interested in the replies you get. 

Kristen


----------

